# White BBQ Sauce?????



## freddyqu2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I am looking for a white BBQ sauce that I believe is a Kentucky spec.......  Anybody got a good one for me???


----------



## gramason (Nov 4, 2007)

Try this out, I usually marinate over night with this, and use it as a baste when I cook.



Eastern Shore White BBQ Sauce
1 egg
1 cup cooking oil
1 pint apple cider vinegar
3 tbls salt
1 tbls poultry seasoning
1 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon sugar -- up to 2
Blend egg in blender, add oil untill blended, add remaining ingredients.
Enjoy


----------



## freddyqu2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds interesting...........Keep the great ideas coming!!!!!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 4, 2007)

Try this.......
Big Bob Gibsonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s White Sauce

1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup vinegar 
1/2 teaspoon prepared horseradish 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon sugar 
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice 
2 tablespoons apple cider

Combine all ingredients in bowl and mix well.

This is great as a dipping sauce for chicken. Some people also use it with pork and beef. When using as marinate sauce for chicken, marinate for at least 24 hours


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 4, 2007)

I was just gonna say I think Bubba posted one awhile back


----------



## freddyqu2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds like it packs a punch.....!!!!!!


----------



## oillogger (Nov 4, 2007)

I have been eating Big Bob Gibson's White Sauce for 40 years.  it is an acquired taste but worth every bit of it.  In his restaurant in Decatur AL, there are at least 6 grand championship trophies with a few other 2nd and 3rd place trophies standing at the entrance.  Needless to say, his BBQ is "slap  ya Mamma  good".  I go back up there when I get the chance.


----------

